# ventilation size



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

hello
i have 4x6x6 loft its only for 4 pigeons and iam wondring how big the ventilation vent in the bottom of the loft it should be?
thank you


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you thought about putting your ventilation vents at the highest points of your loft? i have mine at the highest point leading into the roof space of the loft .Rodents are less likely to get in.I have one at a lower level which i seal off when i lock them up for the night.


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

jeff houghton said:


> Have you thought about putting your ventilation vents at the highest points of your loft? i have mine at the highest point leading into the roof space of the loft .Rodents are less likely to get in.I have one at a lower level which i seal off when i lock them up for the night.


yes i have one on the roof but how big the vent on the bottom should be


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

mine are about 12 inches by 10 inches.on the bottom and slightly smaller on top.I have four in total.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The bigger the better You can never have to much ventilation.


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you guys


----------

